# Jacketed .22LR Ammo!



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Check out this site! Jacketed .22LR ammo!

http://www.rimfireuniverse.com


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

looks cool...but the site is disturbingly sparse on information.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I believe it's still in testing. You have to email them to find out how far along they are. Hey, maybe we can get some test ammo and report our findings!  :sniper:  :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Those "infantry" rounds seem interesting.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Guys please don't forget that a full metal jacket at the speeds the .22 is going won't do much damage. there is a reason that lead is the choice for the Ammo Manufactures.

Not only that but at three times the cost of regular lead rounds, is it really going to make a world of a difference?

Read alot into this about two months ago, found out that at the end of the day, unless the 22-250 speeds are into play, chances are any shots to a squirrel unless in the head would result in minimal damage for the game to walk away and die in a hole or dray.

Diggs


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Uh, diggity,

FMJ aren't the only rounds they're making. And I would love to shoot some; even for $10 a box, I'm still not spending as much as I would if I were shooting a .22-250..........

I'm wanting to try the hollow points, soft points, and vermin points more than anything.


----------

